# Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein



## N00blikE05 (23. August 2012)

Hallo, 

mein letzter Stand war, dass man wenn man auf die Ostsee mit Boot will, brauch man nur den Bundesfischereischein ohne Abgaben etc. . Wollte nächste Woche Dienstag/Mittwoch mitm Kumpel nach Fehmarn. Da das Wissen von mir jezze etwas länger her ist, wollte ich fragen wie jezze die neue Regelung ist. Bitte keine Antworten mit Glauben und Denken, nur wissen  Hab keine Lust später der Polizei zu sagen, aber .....



Gruß und Dickfisch Valentin


----------



## lifeofmyown (23. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*

Seit 01. Juli diesen Jahres reicht der Fischereischein in SH nicht mehr. Man muss zusätzlich eine Fischereibgabe entrichten. Kannste hier nachlesen:

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/125-neuigkeiten-2012/1016-aenderung-der-lfischg-dvo


----------



## marioschreiber (24. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*

Steuermarke und Zusatzschein bekommt man in Rathäusern, Ordnungsämtern und mittlerweile in vielen Angelläden.
Auf Fehmarn bei "Baltic Kölln" und bei "Fehmarn - Tackle" .

Der Laden am Ortseingang (gegenüber der Tankstelle) hat die nicht !


----------



## oldmorpheus (4. September 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*

Gibt es denn eigentlich eine Übergangsfrist, oder muss ich jetzt für den Rest des Jahres noch so eine Marke haben?


----------



## GeorgeB (4. September 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*

Keine Übergangsfrist. Du musst direkt eine kaufen.


----------



## oldmorpheus (4. September 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*

OK - Danke für die Info.
Auch wenn der Betrag relativ gering ist, würde ich es bürgerfreundlicher finden so eine Regelung zum  1.1. in Kraft treten zu lassen...


----------



## astacus (4. September 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*

Gibs die auch bei Baltic in Heiligenhafen?

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Yupii (5. September 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*



astacus schrieb:


> Gibs die auch bei Baltic in Heiligenhafen?
> 
> Grüße
> Astacus



ja, auch dort.


----------



## olli783 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*

Das ist aber sehr neu oder? Als ich Anfang Juni in Großenbrode war, mußte ich nach Heiligenhafen ins Bürgerbüro. Die Angelläden konnten dies nicht ausstellen.


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (5. September 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*

Ist jetzt möglich ( Baltic ) auf jeden Fall #h


----------



## Jagger135 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*

Hallo zusammen, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo ich die Marke auf dem wer von Hamburg nach Grömitz käuflich erwerben kann? Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo an der Strecke einen Angelladen der diese verkauft. Fahre morgen so gegen 15:30 in HH los und wollte Samstag früh direkt aufs Wasser.


----------



## Freddy007 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*

moritz in kaltenkirchen verkauft welche.


----------



## oldmorpheus (7. September 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*

Kann man eigentlich auch schon eine Marke für 2013 im voraus erwerben?


----------



## marioschreiber (7. September 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*



oldmorpheus schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch schon eine Marke für 2013 im voraus erwerben?



Ja.
Ich weiß von Leuten die drei Jahre voraus gekauft haben.


----------



## Angler9999 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*

Gibt es die Marke für Schläfrig Holstein Online zu erwerben.
Weiß einer das?


In McPomm geht das ... siehe:
http://www.lallf.de/Angelerlaubnis.124.0.html


----------



## Skizzza (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein und Angelschein*

Soll nächstes Jahr eingeführt werden, momentan noch nicht möglich


----------

